# How to draw out of your skill level?



## Fallenfeather (Sep 4, 2011)

There is a picture I have in my head that I want to draw SOOOO bad, but everytime i try to draw it out it ends up looking absolutly horrible  (Like the eyes omg, I just cant get the eyes and mouth to give the expression I want.)

How do you draw something thats WAY out of your skill zone?
Do you break it down into smaller chunks or just keep bashing your head against it till you learn it?

I'm a pico drawer I have to have some sort of refrence to look at in order to draw, which doesnt help me at all when there are no pictures of the drawing just a mind image


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 4, 2011)

prative pratice, take koooooots of time


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 4, 2011)

Keep at it, and hit the books for some tips.  Everything always comes down to knowing the basics; once you have tools, you can use them to make what you want.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2011)

There isn't a shortcut. 

"How do I become a surgeon without any training?"

Practice, learn and challenge yourself to get those skills.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 4, 2011)

practice, study, so on and so forth. If there's a particular picture I'm having trouble I look for a lot of references and combine them to get a nice picture (use one or two for pose, one for hands, so on. After that I just take it one small step at a time. I've spent hours just trying to draw fog before. over and over and over. Eventally all the parts will come together.


----------



## Jw (Sep 4, 2011)

Firstly, I second the idea of practice. Sometimes it's not effective to draw while you don't have the necessary skills. Looking at your drawings on your page, I think you would do well to study forms and 3d objects for a little while with concentration of shadows. Working with your forms will help you begin to break down forms and understand them better. Beefing up basics is something all artists should do.

But with any project that is large, I spend time planning the composition, making half a dozen thumbnails with different ideas. Get the ideas down with quick strokes, and start to think about what i like in each thumb and what I don't. Then I come up with a base sketch and work pretty evenly. It's easier to maintain proportions if you gradually add details throughout the work and not one segment at a time. otherwise you get odd stretching and pulling. 

As far as this goes, sometimes you draw a project and get pretty far and then realize it just doesn't work. Not a failure, but a sign that you should maybe shelf it for a little while and then come back with more experience under your belt and try again. 

If you would like critique I'd be happy to give some pointers. Just pick out one or two of your favorite drawings and I'll give it a go.


----------



## Deo (Sep 4, 2011)

The secret is a blood sacrifice of a first born to the Demon God of Art, say his name "Eyeyaman As-hat" three times into a mirror and he will appear before you in the rotted corpse of Vincent Van Gogh and grant you _the power of art_ for the proper amount of blood, or your sould if you have no first borns.


----------



## Fallenfeather (Sep 4, 2011)

*smirks* At the blood god comment

Thank you all for replying!

Yes I definatly need more practice, that part I do understand.
And I like the idea of mixing refrence pictures together, I never really thought  about it that way.
Also thank you for the suggestions on my art JW, I'll definatly work harder on it ^^
I suppose I'll just right the idea down and come back to it later, and wait till i've learned enough ^^
Thank you all!


----------



## Wingedwolf (Sep 12, 2011)

Excellent advice, Jw :0


----------

